
Horizon: The first open source reinforcement learning platform for large-scale - ishikawa
https://code.fb.com/ml-applications/horizon/
======
orasis
I’ve been developing production reinforcement learning systems for years and
this looks fantastic but very very complicated.

If you’re looking for simple reinforcement learning that you can get up and
running on AWS SageMaker in minutes, keep an eye on my project over the next
few weeks: [https://github.com/improveai/reinforcement-learning-
gateway](https://github.com/improveai/reinforcement-learning-gateway)

------
xiphias2
The paper is here:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1811.00260.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1811.00260.pdf)

It's interesting that it's already used for optimizing for long term value
when deciding whether a push notification should be sent or not.

------
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18356821](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18356821).

